# M3 Extended Engine Warranty?



## slinkt (May 7, 2003)

Does the '03 M3 carry a 6 year/100,000 engine warranty standard? All this talk about blown motors on roadfly and here has me a bit concerned. 

Anything new for '04 M3?


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

slinkt said:


> *Does the '03 M3 carry a 6 year/100,000 engine warranty standard? All this talk about blown motors on roadfly and here has me a bit concerned.
> 
> Anything new for '04 M3? *


So far all M3's produced carry a 6/100 warranty on oil lubricated engine components.
The odds of a none 10/01 - 12/01 produced car blowing are no greater than pretty much any other high strung perfromance car. At least that's what we have seen so far outside of the basket case window of late 2001 production when BMW switched bearing shells (early 2002 model year cars)...


----------



## slinkt (May 7, 2003)

*thanks mike!*

wow that is great news. I'm close to finalizing a deal with a dealer for an M3, but I was still considering a ZHP because of the problems with the M3. That extra warranty makes me breath a whole lot easier.


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

no... 03 M3's do NOT have the 6/100K drivetrain warranty


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh03SGM3 said:


> *no... 03 M3's do NOT have the 6/100K drivetrain warranty *


no M3's have a 6/100 drivetrain warranty, but 03's DO have the 6/100 ENGINE warranty


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *no M3's have a 6/100 drivetrain warranty, but 03's DO have the 6/100 ENGINE warranty *


To be perfectly clear about what the warranty is:

Its NOT a drivetrain warranty
Its NOT an engine warranty

It IS an extended warranty on all oil lubricated engine componenets for 6 years or 100K miles...

All M3's manufactured to date have this - BMWNA has indicated that this will continue for all model year 2003 cars...


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

I talked to BMWNA and various dealers. Post 11/02 Production M3's do not get the 6/100K warranty. I have a week 4 (Jan 03 prod) If I'm wrong, please point me to somebody @ BMWNA who knows otherwise... would be nice to have that warranty...


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

Josh03SGM3 said:


> *I talked to BMWNA and various dealers. Post 11/02 Production M3's do not get the 6/100K warranty. I have a week 4 (Jan 03 prod) If I'm wrong, please point me to somebody @ BMWNA who knows otherwise... would be nice to have that warranty... *


That is incorrect. *ALL* MY2003 M3's get the Extended Warranty. I recieved an email from BMWNA the other day with my Extended Warranty letter(s) attached after I contacted them VIA Owner's Circle. Feel free to print it if you wish. Just be sure to add your car's VIN (I removed mine before posting):

Owner Letter
December 2002
Re: BMW &#8230; VIN

Dear Valued M Enthusiast,

We hope that you are continuing to enjoy your M car and that your BMW ownership experience is everything you hoped it would be. At BMW of North America we are committed to maintaining a level of automotive and service excellence that exceeds your expectations now and in the future. We are grateful to you for your passion and enthusiasm for M cars. BMW has always maintained an open dialogue with our valued customers and BMW centers. As you may be aware, we have seen cases of damage to the connecting rod bearings resulting in engine failure. We are listening to your comments and concerns and have been meticulously researching this issue. We promise to keep you informed of any issues that affect your vehicle's engine. To further strengthen your confidence in your BMW and assure you of our commitment, we will extend the warranty on the above referenced vehicle identification number for all internal mechanical engine components that are lubricated by engine oil to 6 years or 100,000 miles whichever comes first. Enclosed is a copy of the extended warranty statement for your records. Please insert this page into your Service and Warranty booklet, as it is transferable to any subsequent owner. We continue to recommend that you only use BMW approved SAE10W-60 synthetic oil in your engine. Please be aware that your engine needs to be at operating temperature before you take advantage of its full power at high engine speeds.
Please do not over-rev the engine under any circumstances. Be careful not to pump the accelerator pedal when there is no engine load, e.g. when the vehicle is not in motion. The best, most efficient and safest way to warm up an engine is to drive with moderate engine speeds until you reach the operating temperature. We assure you that we stand behind our product and will always continue to listen to our customers. If you have any additional questions please contact your authorized BMW center or call Customer Relations at 1-800-831-1117.

We wish you many more safe and thrilling miles in your M car.

Sincerely,
Hans G. Duenzl
Vice President,
Aftersales & Engineering

Extended Warranty statement:
New Vehicle Limited Warranty Enhancement - S54 Engine
Vehicle Identification Number:

(Valid only in the Continental USA and Puerto Rico)

BMW of North America, LLC warrants on the above referenced VIN all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil against defects from material or workmanship for a period of 6 years or 100,000 miles, whichever occurs first.

The New Vehicle Limited Warranty is described in your Service Warranty booklet supplied with your new BMW.

The warranty begins on the date of the first retail sale or the date the vehicle is first placed in service as a demonstrator or company vehicle, whichever is earlier.

Please insert this into your Service and Warranty booklet.

Sincerely,
Karen Labatzky
BMW Customer Relations Representative
800-831-1117


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

thanks! time to do some kicking and screaming @ the idiot I was talking to @ BMWNA.... :violent: :bang:


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

Josh03SGM3 said:



> *thanks! time to do some kicking and screaming @ the idiot I was talking to @ BMWNA.... :violent: :bang: *


idiot @ BMW NA - isn't that redundant?


----------



## slinkt (May 7, 2003)

*It's all true*

I called BMWNA...the warranty is for the S54 motor and is indeed good for 6 years, 100,000 miles. That is a very good warranty and makes my purchase decision a hundred times easier to make. The guy on the phone said it was for the entire engine, but I dont have it in writing so not sure if that's completely true or not.

Now if I could just find a cheap vendor for 10W-60 syntec...


----------



## Divexxtreme (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: It's all true*

As it say in the warranty posted above, it's good for "all internal mechanical engine components lubricated by engine oil".



slinkt said:


> *I called BMWNA...the warranty is for the S54 motor and is indeed good for 6 years, 100,000 miles. That is a very good warranty and makes my purchase decision a hundred times easier to make. The guy on the phone said it was for the entire engine, but I dont have it in writing so not sure if that's completely true or not.
> 
> Now if I could just find a cheap vendor for 10W-60 syntec... *


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

*Break In Period*

I've been to two BMW M school sessions at the BMW Performance Center in Spartanburg, SC. They use brand new M3s and M5s. These cars are only used for about 3K miles before they are replaced. The used cars are detailed by BMW and auctioned to their dealers with a disclaimer statement. When used in the school, the engines routinely hit the rev limiter, idle with the A/C running for extended periods in very hot weather, and are generally run hard in slaloms, skid pads (wet and dry) with the pedal to the metal. The mechanics service the vehicles after/during each class session, so they are well cared for, but do see rough service. They rarely see anything but second and third gear use. The BMW mechanics and instructors all claim that they have never seen an engine failure. Clutches and trannys most certainly. I was properly impressed that a car could take this abuse and come back for more. God, I love the smell of burning rubber and smoking brake pads!


----------

